# Vhi Plan B Excess.



## Normal Bloke (13 Mar 2008)

I am thinking of changing my cover from plan B options to plan B excess
saving approx €350. Apart from the excess €75 which the tax man gives me 41% back is their anything else I should consider ?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (14 Mar 2008)

Normal Bloke said:


> I am thinking of changing my cover from plan B options to plan B excess
> saving approx €350. Apart from the excess €75 which the tax man gives me 41% back is their anything else I should consider ?


 
There are two main differences:

Cover for heart surgeries - Plan B Options gives full cover for certain types of major heart surgery in the Blackrock Clinic, the Beacon Hospital, the Mater Private Hospital and the Galway Clinic. Plan B Excess gives you 90% cover for these procedures in these hospitals (plus you pay the €75 excess).

Emergency overseas cover - B Options gives you up to €100,000 for the cost of emergency treatment overseas. B Excess gives you €65,000.

The out-patient cover is also a bit better with B Options, but if you're not reaching the out-patient excess on Plan B Options, then it probably isn't a concern for you that you're reducing cover in this area.

http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/memhbook.pdf


----------



## Normal Bloke (19 Mar 2008)

Thanks for your advice.

NB.


----------

